# What are your latest fashion deals/finds?



## CharmedImSure (Jun 27, 2011)

What fashion steals have you found recently?

I found this Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent Silk pink dress, Black Halo Mini Dress, and BCBG Bandage Skirt all for $145 total, the Black Halo one was regular $345, Cynthia Vincent regular over $200..and BCBG bandage skirts themselves are normally $150...I love them, they seem to be really similar if not better for your money compared to Herve Leger.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow! Nice deals! I like all the pieces! Very pretty!


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Reija* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! Nice deals! I like all the pieces! Very pretty!




Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## janetgriselle (Jun 28, 2011)

Everything looks really nice! I'm probably going to be hitting up the sales soon, both Banana Republic and Ann Taylor Loft have sales going on right now.


----------



## musingmuse (Jun 28, 2011)

I got this stuff in June... and made this collage for my blog.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 28, 2011)

I love TJ Maxx and Marshalls.  My last haul was from there. Got a cute pair of white patent leather thong sandals for $29, an off-white lace short sleeve top on clearance for $10, a light mossy green top w/a lace overlay for $20 and a KILLER cute raspberry sleeveless top with ruffles around the neck and down the front for $10. I actually bought that specifically to match my Coach rain boots.

I think my favorite place to shop in the world is Platos Closet though.  LOVE their "gently used" clothes.  I got 6 things there last month for $35... and had a $5 off coupon.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 29, 2011)

@ Winners: Rebecca Minkoff fuschia-pink, gold hardware mock-croc MAC, and gold hardware/brown mock-croc MAB. @ Marshall's (just got it here!): peep-toe bisque Cynthia Rowley pumps, Elizabeth &amp; James cream/brown lizard-scale-ish Falin pumps. In the net-a-porter sale: McQueen grey/yellow/white cotton-voile skull scarf.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 8, 2011)

All this week: L.A.M.B. Classic Long Flap wallet, in clearance for $36 at Winners. Helmut Lang semi-sheer cobalt-blue tunic/minidress (on me) in the Winners clearance for $27. High-waisted belted-shorts in Light Grey &amp; Khaki from Old Navy, for $7.50 each.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jul 9, 2011)

Today at a thrift store, I got:

$4 red heels

$4 red mini heeled sandals

$3 vintage silver/pearl/ruby necklace.

I'm embracing my new love for red. At least I'm trying.

Necklace:


----------



## divadoll (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice deals!  I'm jealous.  I've not found a good deal in a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jul 19, 2011)

I got some American Eagle shoes that were originally $30 dollars at Payless for free a couple weekend back.  They gave us a coupon for $3 off any purchase regardless of it its on sale or not.. and the shoes which were cute brown high/thick heeled clog type.. were on sale for $3!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 20, 2011)

Elizabeth &amp; James 'Sloan' leather pumps in Black. A semi-sheer black t-shirt dress from H&amp;M for $7.


----------



## clariza (Jul 22, 2011)

Have you heard about this company Alma &amp; Co.? They have the most gorgeous fashion jewelries I have ever seen! Try to visit their site www.myalmaco.com and see it for yourself. And You know what? You could earn some FREE jewelry if you host a party! I fell in love with their Silver Roses necklace so I'll be hosting mine soon!


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 31, 2011)

Christian Siriano for Payless boots, marked down to $25 from $89.99. I have no idea what I'm going to wear them with, but I'm oddly enamoured with them already.


----------



## satojoko (Oct 31, 2011)

A killer pair of over the knee leather boots, in black leather, for $70. I've been seeing cheaply made boots around in a similar style for the same price and above, but they're not even leather. Other ones in leather and nearly identical in style that I've seen/tried on are over $350! So I'm very very happy with these. They're so tall they can be worn either full length over the knee or folded down to just under the knee for a bit of a different look. Love them! Joe Fresh. A 5" pair of olive green suede lace up booties with a wedge/platform heel for 50% off, just because they had a small mark on the heel that nobody will ever notice. I asked for a discount and they knocked down the price to $38.50. Joe Fresh. 2 for 1 Monave liquid and mineral foundations and concealers, which are absolute heaven! Best foundations I've ever used, especially through this crappy cold weather when I'm getting flaky skin around my nose. My skin has never looked better! And they're having a sale again starting tomorrow! A pair of Gasoline jeans from the thrift store for $2.50, literally brand new, and a bluejean-blue sweater that's a mix of silk and cotton. Gorgeous and only $2! A free 100% silk cream colored, button down blouse, full length sleeves. Brand new with the tag on! The price on the tag was $98! Superstore from the Joe Fresh clothing section. Donna Karan tights, opaque black and very good quality, with stirrups. Perfect to wear with my knee high leather boots or under pants when it's very cold outside. $5! Shoulda bought 3 or 4 pairs! At Winners. The last thing was a black felt type, trench style jacket with a double plackette of buttons down the front, buttoned cuffs, buckle belt and a super warm, plush removable fake fur collar. I can wear it over the winter, spring, summer nights and during the fall thanks to the removable collar. Great deal all season jacket for $39! From Winners.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 31, 2011)

I raided Aeropostale this weekend- deals! Hehehe

Got me a crop top sweater, jeans, shirt, and pajama bottoms for around $40 total  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 5, 2011)

MBMJ Totally Turnlock Lil' Shifty satchels were on sale at Holts - available in Black &amp; the Faded Aluminum (which I impulsively bought!) It seemed they still had a lot available; the SA went to the back and got me a fresh, unmolested one - beats shopping at Winners.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ishara (Nov 7, 2011)

Latest fashion trends is to mix and match designer and high street clothes. This way you could even have a very simple, basic high street pair of jeans for example and team them with a very fashionable designer top. This will make your outfit look not just up-to-the-minute trendy but also expensive!


----------



## AlessiaPearl (Nov 8, 2011)

Last month I bought some brogue heels and black patent flats for half price at New Look and they are very good dupes for much more expensive shoes.


----------



## AlessiaPearl (Nov 8, 2011)

Last month I bought some brogue heels and black patents flat shoes from New Look which are very good dupes for more expensive shoes.


----------



## barbaracoston (Nov 9, 2011)

The Czecn Brooch Shaped Proud as Peacock







I bought this brooch for my friend. at a wholesale online store, very cheap.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Nov 9, 2011)

I got a Christian Siriano faux suede purse with a bright purple lining that I've been eyeing for several weeks now. Got it at Payless on sale for $13.99 (plus there is a BOGO half price sale going on till the end of November!!)


----------



## musingmuse (Nov 10, 2011)

I got bags at ALDO! they were on sale! one for 24 and the other was $17


----------



## musingmuse (Nov 10, 2011)

oh and these earrings for $10 ...also from Aldo


----------



## SassyAuburn (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow... feathers are SO back this year. Love 'em. And those purses are Too Cute!!


----------



## i heart dresses (Nov 13, 2011)

Does anybody know where to get good deals on tops, dresses, etc.. Just got a bunch of great stuff at janelle james boutique, been getting tons of stuff there for awile good prices and great stuff. Just looking to fill in a couple blank spots in my closet any ideas?


----------



## MakeUpFairy (Nov 14, 2011)

Last week I bought some amazing dresses which my sis recommended. It was available at Groupon.


----------



## ilovehuhu (Nov 18, 2011)

These two pants look good: Southpole Junior's Basic Uniform Bootcut Pant from $12.47 http://www.amazon.com/Southpole-Juniors-Basic-Uniform-Bootcut/dp/B004S06LTM?ie=UTF8&amp;tag=pricevs-20&amp;linkCode=as2 Southpole Juniors Basic Pant for $9.99 http://www.amazon.com/Southpole-Juniors-Basic-Pant/dp/B003OQUJ80?ie=UTF8&amp;tag=pricevs-20&amp;linkCode=as2


----------



## SassyAuburn (Nov 25, 2011)

Did a little online shopping last night after the post-turkey nap.  I needed a pair of off-white boots to go with my Jones New York faux fur trimmed jacket so I got these at Sears for a KILLER price! (Reg. $42, on sale $33, additional discount at checkout--final price $18 + free shipping)





I also grabbed a killer cute black coat with faux fur trim. Got that on sale at Sears as well. Covington, regular price $160--on sale for $49.99.... and I didn't have to leave the house!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice finds! I didn't shop for myself on Black Friday. Just ordered a few toys online for the kids.


----------



## jonspaker (Dec 10, 2011)

Great collection!

thanks for sharing all these.


----------



## Maris Crane (Dec 20, 2011)

- Grey long-sleeve tee-shirt, Forever Twenty-one Yellow Tag Deal, for a tenner - Black tie-front minidress, and DIVIDED boyfriend blazer - $20 and $24.95, respectively, H&amp;M


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 4, 2012)

Bumpity-bump-bump. Soia &amp; Kyo leather 'Sugar' bomber jacket, in Espresso Brown. Marked down to $135 at Marshall's, RRP was $495.


----------



## ilovehuhu (Mar 12, 2012)

Olay Regenerist MicroDermabrasion and Peel Kit, Net WT 4.2-Ounce for $14.23 http://www.nairaland.com/891693/good-price-olay-regenerist-microdermabrasion Haven't seen it this price since October.


----------

